# Help me improve my 7.1 setup please



## bigren (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey there,

First off i would like to introduce myself to the forums. My name is Renato and this is my first post ever on this website. Im glad i joined and hope i can gain some knowledge from many of you folk.

Anyhow not too long ago i purchased my first house semi detached. Since then ive found myself fascinated with home theatre. here is a few details about my home theatre space. I have created my man cave in the basement which is basically an open concept "L" shaped basement with open stairs leading to the main floor. At the end of the "L" is where i have chosen to setup my home theatre. its roughly 16 feet long by 10 feet wide and the whole left side is all open and then leads upstairs.

Basically as of now i have a mixmash of speakers i have purchased over the years. I am well aware that it is important to have the front soundstage all identical speakers for better sound. However, i have been dealing with random speakers that have done the job but now i am looking to upgrade. I signed up here to see if anyone can help guide me in the right direction in terms of possible speaker placement as well as new speaker purchases.

Heres a little info about my current setup.

I am running a 7.2 setup using dolby pliiz

onkyo 818 receiver
fronts - B&W P6 towers
Centre- B&W DM600 IFS
Surrounds- Infinity Primus 250 tower
Front Highs- infinity Primus 140 bookshelf
Sub1 - SVS PB12-NSD
Sub2- Outlaw LFM-1

First off you might be thinking why doesnt he just use rear back surrounds? Well my current reasoning is that my couch is against the back wall so i felt that it would be a better choice to run highs. I also wanted to run front wides as apparently they are important however it is obtrusive in my living area therefore not being able to use them.

So i was wondering if anyone could help making suggestions that would vastly improve my setup.
I'm thinking i may need a new centre channel that will better match my mains. Also looking to replace both sets of infinity speakers. Now i dont have an unlimited budget but i dont mind purchasing used. 

I spoke with a local person and recommended Paradigm mini monitor or atoms for my highs or rear surround back.

I just want to improve my soundstage while learning more information.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you could join us, Renato!

Two issues that stand out for me is the open space to one side, and the couch up against the back wall. I actually have these very same issues.

I would recommend pulling the couch forward a few feet if possible and placing acoustic treatments on that back wall to help it "disappear". Also, treat the first reflection point on the right wall to simulate the open left side. This will give your front stage a symmetrical acoustical environment, greatly enhancing the soundstage.

You could help us help you by posting pics of your space. As a new member, you need 5 posts minimum and can knock those out in the padding thread.


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

I'd start by asking: "What is it with your current sound that do you not like?"

Bass Response?
Volume?
Dialogue?
Clarity of detail?
Other?

I think you have a fairly nice set of speakers.

"Room setup" and "acoustic treatments" could certainly be the key words for you. Is your floor concrete still? Ceiling left to open rafters or fininshed? It might be wise to try and optimize your acoustics before throwing money at new gear.

Here is a pretty good resource:
http://www.realtraps.com/art_room-setup.htm


----------

